# Ever thought of what it would be like if Wagner scored The Lord of the Rings?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, now we can see!

I've spent hours every day for the past few weeks putting this series together. I used practically all the orchestral segments from Der Ring des Nibelungen, and edited footage from the films around the music, spanning the whole trilogy. There are two videos for each film, so a total of six videos, and they run 1 hour 38 minutes total.

So far I've got the first three videos uploaded. The other three will be up by tomorrow morning, and I'll post links for them. I imagine at least a few people here will be interested in this. Enjoy!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Love, love, LOVE this. The bit with the Descent into Nibelheim was great, I always think of that scene when I hear it.


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Fantastic idea, and actually a great way for people to get to know the music of Wagner - very accessible!


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm glad you enjoy them. 

Here is part 4.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

I know this is completely irrelevant, but why does the second channel have the number 627 in it? I don't want to sound like an ***, but if you're going to use a beautiful number like 626 for the first channel, you should have used a beautiful--or at least _somewhat_ good looking--number for the second channel as well. In all frankness, 627 is a very unpleasant number to look at.

And please forgive my melodramatic outburst regarding this very trivial detail, but ughh, what an ugly number!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> I know this is completely irrelevant, but why does the second channel have the number 627 in it? I don't want to sound like an ***, but if you're going to use a beautiful number like 626 for the first channel, you should have used a beautiful--or at least _somewhat_ good looking--number for the second channel as well. In all frankness, 627 is a very unpleasant number to look at.
> 
> And please forgive my melodramatic outburst regarding this very trivial detail, but ughh, what an ugly number!


...........


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> ...........


I'm talking about the names of the two channels. The first one is filmandmusic626. And 626 is a perfect number that is extremely pleasant and rewarding to look at.
The second channel, however, is named filmandmusic627, which is an abominable number. It looks so weird, so out-of-place, and so incongruent with its own self! Just look at it!

And again, I know this is irrelevant. It just really annoys me.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Great idea for Wagner and LOTR mashup, nice videos!



HerlockSholmes said:


> ...And 626 is a perfect number that is extremely pleasant and rewarding to look at.


Well, 626 is not perfect number.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

graaf said:


> Well, 626 is not perfect number.


No, indeed! it's 666! :devil:


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

graaf said:


> Great idea for Wagner and LOTR mashup, nice videos!
> 
> Well, 626 is not perfect number.


I wasn't referring to number theory . . .


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is part five.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Part six! Featuring Ride of the Valkyries, Siegfried's Funeral March, and the ending of Götterdämmerung, among others!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Almaviva's gonna love this...


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Do you think there are people in the Opera forum who would be interested, who never come here? Maybe I should have posted it there.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

LOVED this. Just finished watching/listening to all six videos. Extremely well done. 

Thank you for putting the links to all the videos in the information for each video.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If RW had a hand in the Lord..,Sauron would have been the winner.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Lunasong said:


> LOVED this. Just finished watching/listening to all six videos. Extremely well done.
> 
> Thank you for putting the links to all the videos in the information for each video.


Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> If RW had a hand in the Lord..,Sauron would have been the winner.


What makes you say that?

anyway, Excellent work. I admire and appreciate this effort.

Rheingold vorspiel for the Fellowship prologue was a VERY interesting choice. made the doom and gloom into an inevitable genesis. I'm not sure today's audience could accept that kind of inobvious tone choice, but a great choice nonetheless.

I always found it weird that Tolkien always said he was disinterested in Wagner's Ring... I would've thought he felt a unity with Wagner, a nerd-brotherhood type thing. But I guess when ill-informed or otherwise small-minded folk are accusing him of plagiarism, he can't be blamed for claiming total disinterest.

but that's a whole n'other thing. Although I don't completely disagree with the claims some may make that the Wagner-LOTR association is superficial, I believe there is a significant and deep-reaching overlap as well.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

AmericanGesamtkunstwerk said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> anyway, Excellent work. I admire and appreciate this effort.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "inevitable genesis"? I figured that since it's a prologue taking place 3,000 years before the rest of the events, that the prelude to Rheingold would work well, because the terror and vividness of this battle is not actually happening as we're seeing it. We're being told of an ancient past.. it has already passed long ago, no one from the battle is still feeling any pain, etc. So it is kind of surreal in a way. Is that what you mean by inevitable genesis?

Also, I had to start the Fellowship of the Ring with the beginning of Rheingold.. so I didn't consciously make the choice for any of the above reasons, I just knew I would be using it for that and then splicing to the theft of the ring for when Sauron gets defeated.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

What I mean is, the Prologue in the story as we know it shows this doom and gloom, and it feels that they are saying it was caused by the actions of an individual (sauron). What the Wagner did to it (for me) was make this doom and gloom into something that was an inevitable force of the universe, the story of "Good" fighting back and triumphing over "Evil" becomes a story for all the world and all the ages, instead of the actions and reactions of a group of individuals and those under their command. the world IS the story, the world IS the strife, and the events in the prologue are the beginning, the genesis of that world. 

The Music choice, in the prologue especially, makes each character and each event in the LoTR saga come across like massive, universal, inevitable archetypes (and i mean MORESO than they already are) Because thats the stories Wagner tells. (and LoTR is more a step in that direction than any other movie, possibly ever.)

I don't know if anyone would feel this besides me... but did i do an ok job at explaining where I was coming from?


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

AmericanGesamtkunstwerk said:


> What I mean is, the Prologue in the story as we know it shows this doom and gloom, and it feels that they are saying it was caused by the actions of an individual (sauron). What the Wagner did to it (for me) was make this doom and gloom into something that was an inevitable force of the universe, the story of "Good" fighting back and triumphing over "Evil" becomes a story for all the world and all the ages, instead of the actions and reactions of a group of individuals and those under their command. the world IS the story, the world IS the strife, and the events in the prologue are the beginning, the genesis of that world.
> 
> The Music choice, in the prologue especially, makes each character and each event in the LoTR saga come across like massive, universal, inevitable archetypes (and i mean MORESO than they already are) Because thats the stories Wagner tells. (and LoTR is more a step in that direction than any other movie, possibly ever.)
> 
> I don't know if anyone would feel this besides me... but did i do an ok job at explaining where I was coming from?


Yes! Definitely. I think that's awesome if it comes across that way. I guess that is part of what I was seeing in it as well, and part of why I liked it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taneyev said:


> If RW had a hand in the Lord..,Sauron would have been the winner.


This could last awhile


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Mel Gibson surely would have had a rôle in this hypothetical Richard Wagner production.


----------

